# Cornstarch and whitening Shampoo..



## Kayla2384 (Oct 26, 2007)

From what I've read in the forums, it's something to put on the beard to absorb tear stains. Do I apply it on a wet or dry beard? I started today, putting it on his face, after I put on his tear stain remover. I let the remover air dry.

So What else is conrstarch good for? As a detangler I hear, explain that one.. :huh: 

On another note, I'd like to know if anyone had an off white to lemony Maltese? If so have you used a whitenen shampoo, how long did it take for results, how often did you use, and if they have before and after pictures. Thanx  

So far on here I've learned new things, and tried new things, and the Polydent thing worked.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The idea of cornstarch is to keep the face dry to either make is presentable (ie dog has wet face at the show, apply cornstarch and brush it out). Apply it dry and then comb/brush it out. Be very careful not to get this in the eyes. 

Yes, some people put cornstarch on mats to help work them out. 

If a dogs coat color is not white, then it won't be. I have seen Maltese and Maltese mixes with creamy or lemony coats. That's just the color the dog is. A whitening shampoo is only going to brighten the coat, not dye it.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Be careful putting different products on the beard at the same time. You can burn the hair and the dog very easily. Go to this site for a lot of the remedies for tear staining. It is very informative. 
http://www.bhejei.com/
Corn starch is used by show people for quite a few things.
1. Mixed with chalk it can cover the tear stains and urine stains. 
2. Mixed with Boric Acid it can be used to keep the red yeast at bay and dry the face and provide a mild whitening agent. 
3. It can be used when poop gets in the coat and you don't want it smeared all over the place. Apply and carefully comb out.
4. It can be used to dry the face right before going into the ring. Must comb out all traces before going into the ring.
Tear staining is something everyone would like to do without. Unfortunately it is caused by so many different things there isn't a clear cut solution to clearing up the problem. We would all like something that applied will just take the color right out. It's similar to dying your hair. Maltese coats are translucent and take on the color of anything put on the hair.
Tina


----------



## Kayla2384 (Oct 26, 2007)

> Be careful putting different products on the beard at the same time. You can burn the hair and the dog very easily. Go to this site for a lot of the remedies for tear staining. It is very informative.
> http://www.bhejei.com/
> Corn starch is used by show people for quite a few things.
> 1. Mixed with chalk it can cover the tear stains and urine stains.
> ...


I checked the site. Good stuff, thanx


----------



## Ciena (Sep 30, 2007)

I see a lot of good ideas to bleach tear stains but I have'nt see where it says how long to leave it on. Like the 40 volume peroxide mixtures. I have been using Polident effeverecent tabs mixed with a little water and it seems to be helping but it is a very slow process. If anyone has tried these mixtures would you post what the approximate timing is?


----------



## giselle79 (Aug 8, 2007)

> The idea of cornstarch is to keep the face dry to either make is presentable (ie dog has wet face at the show, apply cornstarch and brush it out). Apply it dry and then comb/brush it out. Be very careful not to get this in the eyes.
> 
> Yes, some people put cornstarch on mats to help work them out.
> 
> If a dogs coat color is not white, then it won't be. I have seen Maltese and Maltese mixes with creamy or lemony coats. That's just the color the dog is. A whitening shampoo is only going to brighten the coat, not dye it.[/B]



I'm lucky I've read this before making a mistake. Maxi's coat is not snowy white but pearl (or light ivory) shaded. I love it the way it's and I've never used a whitening shampoo just because of the thought it might fade off the pearl shade.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Your disciption of your coat sounds like you have a correct coat. Correct coats have a pearle sheen to it. 

Tina


----------

